
If Windows 3.11 required a 32-bit CPU, why was it called a 16-bit OS? - scw
http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2010/05/17/10013609.aspx
======
mnemonicsloth
Every time I read about compatibility layers, I flash back to this passage:

 _Toilets in modern water closets rise up from the floor like white water
lilies. The architect does all he can to make the body forget how paltry it
is, and to make man ignore what happens to his intestinal wastes after the
water from the tank flushes them down into the drain. Even though the sewer
pipelines reach far into our houses with their tentacles they are carefully
hidden from view, and we are happily ignorant of the invisible Venice of shit
underlying our bathrooms, bedrooms, dance halls, and parliaments._

~~~
shithead
Eh. Milan Kundera, going on to "And as she voided her bowels, Tereza was
overcome by a feeling of infinite grief and loneliness. Nothing could be more
miserable than her naked body perched on the enlarged end of a sewer pipe.”

Although today Google gives Philip K. Dick running a close 4th.

I take it you haven't seen a German toilet. A small kink in the porcelain
forms a delicate watery bowl holding your offering, so that you can examine it
before committing it to the underworld.

That probably explains a lot.

~~~
blasdel
Eponysterical!

------
1010011010
It was actually a 2-bit os.

/rimshot

~~~
k33n
I rather enjoyed Windows 3.11

~~~
joe_bleau
I actually ran win32s (!) for a bit. Needed it for a PCB layout program, and
couldn't swing NT at the time.

